
California Bill AB-2088 Wealth tax - mattmarcus
http://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billNavClient.xhtml?bill_id=201920200AB2088
======
austincheney
It's a good idea, and necessary, but problematic.

1\. Net worth calculations can be challenging to define and calculate with any
degree of precision.

2\. Net worth does not equate to liquidity or cash availability. Such a law
could be crippling to somebody under the circumstances where a person holds
many assets held in trust.

I am a much larger fan of taxing inheritance. So much so that I believe all
income and wealth taxes should be eliminated in favor of people never
inheriting more than $10 million.

~~~
cinntaile
Taxing inheritance might sound like a good idea in theory, but in practice
it's just a tax on the middle class. The ones you specifically want to target
have all kinds of ways to evade inheritance taxes. I am not aware of any
country in the entire world where this works as intended.

~~~
Fjolsvith
> The ones you specifically want to target have all kinds of ways to evade
> inheritance taxes.

Like moving to a better state.

